# Need help with Mach3



## MicroJAB (Nov 22, 2020)

In my status bar at the bottom of screen I have error message reading. Machine out of limits for soft limit activation. Also in my toolpath display window the part is really small and sometimes missing parts of the drawing. First time trying to get this router moving. So very new to this. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

1) Does the machine have home switches, and did you home the machine if it does?

2) Are the softlimits set correctly?
If you do not have home switches, the softlimits should be disabled (Config > Homing/Limits)

3) Did you zero the X and Y axis? You need to set the X and Y zero, and then regen the toolpath display.


----------

